# Windows Movie maker Desyncing mid movie.



## Jak Sparda (Apr 24, 2016)

Good morning,

i'm editing a custom video of images synced with music track however, when i try to click anywhere within the middle of the full video editing, it automatically desyncs the music by 2 seconds further than where the images should be lined up with.

example. 
Playing from start, it has the first 6 box frames lined up perfectly with the song hitting a key point of 16.80 seconds.

but when ever i try to make an edit in the middle of it, for some odd reason the music plays at 18.60.

it is very bothersome to try and edit this entire piece without having to relisten the whole entire track over and over.

can someone help me find out why this is breaking up the sync? i need to get this project done for presentation and i cannot waste more time by rewatching it from beginning repeatedly just to make a few edits.

thank you.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

whats the duration of each of the images for the music ?

the default is 7.0 sec 
But if you have changed , then when you click on the image to change - it will show the audio time from the start of the image 

you can also split the music track and see then the duration and start/stop times in the music editor section


----------



## Jak Sparda (Apr 24, 2016)

The frames go as followed.
1st 0.10 seconds transition fade in black screen.
2nd 7.00 seconds
3rd 3.00 seconds
4th 4.50 seconds
5th 2.00 seconds
16.80----here is where a key point in the music should sync
6th 2.00 seconds

Total of 18.60

however, when i play the movie anywhere except from the beginning, it jumps it 2 seconds ahead
so it plays the music's key point at 18.60 so it then becomes 20.60


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

very strange not seen that before , but then I have only put together about a dozen movies - not many - some with videos/images mixed - some just images 
and the music also had to sync with certain points on the slide transition and i also added sound effects as well to the some movies and it all synced perfectly 

and these where between 20 and 40mins long 
Anniversary photos , Video souvenir of a charity group trip her - Chernobyl Children , which had the most critical syncing of sound effects and music

i assume you have tried restarting the whole project from new 

is this a particular piece of music ?


----------

